# Need info about bsnl BB



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi friends. One of my friends was thinking of subscribing to bsnl broadband. He is interested in  800 inr plan. Can anyone tell me what will be the total initial cost for setting up the broadband (landline broadband security deposit, installation charges blah blah). Also will it be better to buy the modem from bsnl or not. Thanks.


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 17, 2013)

750 installation charges 500 security deposit and 800 plus tax advance rental for the plan


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

What about landline connection? Doesn't he need to buy a telephone?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^If it's a combo plan then Fixed Line Telephone is a must.
Otherwise,without telephone also he can get the connection...purely depends upon plan he chooses.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply dude. So this should be the final cost..

Installation charges** 	Rs 750
Security Deposit of Modem (refundable)** 	Rs 500
Advance Monthly Rental for Modem 	According to type of Modem  Rs 50
Security Deposit for BB 	One month charges as per Plan  Rs 800
Advance Monthly Rental for BB 	Rs 800

Anything else? I mean installation charge of Rs 750 includes both broadband and landline(without telephone). Right?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes that's it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> What about landline connection? Doesn't he need to buy a telephone?





kg11sgbg said:


> ^If it's a combo plan then Fixed Line Telephone is a must.
> Otherwise,without telephone also he can get the connection...purely depends upon plan he chooses.



This answer completely depends on Telephone Exchange. The above answer is technically and theoretically correct.

But practically, some telephone exchange doesn't knows the thing and in most cases they are too adamant to go beyond generally what's followed.

Like here, the local exchange of mine, you need to take the phone, otherwise they won't take the application, and will simply reject it.

If you try to explain the things between Combo and Non Combo plans, it'll be of no use, as I already mentioned, sometimes they are too adament or too dumb to go beyong what's going on from 100's of years.

I even doubt does they know that without telephone it'll work. Because they simply say "telephone is must, without it you can't apply".


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2013)

Afaik , Bsnl does not give landline broadband without telephone connection . It is because they identify broadband users with the telephone number assigned to them . 

If you want bsnl broadband without telephone then you will have to opt for Wi-max or FTTH .


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Afaik , Bsnl does not give landline broadband without telephone connection . It is because they identify broadband users with the telephone number assigned to them .
> 
> If you want bsnl broadband without telephone then you will have to opt for Wi-max or FTTH .



Bro then whats the point of non-combo plans?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This answer completely depends on Telephone Exchange. The above answer is technically and theoretically correct.
> 
> But practically, some telephone exchange doesn't knows the thing and in most cases they are too adamant to go beyond generally what's followed.
> 
> ...


So I'm going to my area's telephone exchange tomorrow. But I think they'll make me buy telephone too because those nerds don't even know about bsnl evdo.

Does anyone know about anybody who took bsnl broadband without telephone?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Then whats the point of non-combo plans?



Combo plans = You get some plan on BB + some plan (free call, reduced call rate) on LL
Non-Combo Plans = You get some plan on BB + Normal charges on LL (i.e. if any calls made)

There is a plan which have no monthly rental and general call charges. So if you make any call you'll be charged else there'll be no charge. I forgot the name of the plan, generally peoples opt for that.

BTW, it's BSNL, so make sure to lock your phone with password, else BSNL peoples hooks up and you'll get bill of 1000 of rupees.

Ok got it, it's Sulabh plan. There are various Sulabh plans like Sulabh 1, Sulabh 2 etc. I guess it was Sulabh 2. Better check with your exchange.

And refer to www.bsnl.co.in for plans and tarrifs on your circle.

Ok, as we said,



> What the customer needs in order to be able to use Broadband?
> BSNL's Bfone (Basic phone) connection
> Personel Computer with 10/100 Ethernet Port
> ADSL CPE (Customer Premise Equipment). This can be taken from BSNL at nominal rental per month.



Source : Calcutta Telephones


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Combo plans = You get some plan on BB + some plan (free call, reduced call rate) on LL
> Non-Combo Plans = You get some plan on BB + Normal charges on LL (i.e. if any calls made)
> 
> There is a plan which have no monthly rental and general call charges. So if you make any call you'll be charged else there'll be no charge. I forgot the name of the plan, generally peoples opt for that.
> ...


Just checked bsnl site. Sulabh plans start from Rs 99. There is none with zero monthly rental.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Combo plans = You get some plan on BB + some plan (free call, reduced call rate) on LL
> Non-Combo Plans = You get some plan on BB + Normal charges on LL (i.e. if any calls made)
> 
> There is a plan which have no monthly rental and general call charges. So if you make any call you'll be charged else there'll be no charge. I forgot the name of the plan, generally peoples opt for that.
> ...


Just checked bsnl site. Sulabh plans start from Rs 99. There is none with zero monthly rental.

Damnit!! Buying a telephone means the billed amount will be 800+landline bill. F**k you bsnl.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Then tell your Friend to go in for some private ISP's (Cable Networks only) unlike Reliance,TataDocomo,Airtel,etc.
I think Harsh,Bangalore has a hell lot of private Cable Networks,compared to that here in Kolkata...it's better to choose any one ,but after a thorough survey of doing the same.


----------



## digik (Oct 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Hi friends. One of my friends was thinking of subscribing to bsnl broadband. He is interested in  800 inr plan. Can anyone tell me what will be the total initial cost for setting up the broadband (landline broadband security deposit, installation charges blah blah).



Initial costs as Security deposit for broadband for plan change will be one months advance plan cost. Other charges will be found in BSNL website of your circle.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Also will it be better to buy the modem from bsnl or not. Thanks.



Buy modem from reputed companies like Dlink, Iball. Specifications are ADSL 2+ modem for BSNL broadband. Before buying confirm it from local exchange.

Have a nice time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

@Harsh Pranami,what's the confusion?combo plan has no separate phone bill & you can consider it as a free addon service along with broadband.it's not like you are going to get bsnl broadband at reduced price if you don't get the phone connection or get sulabh plan.
combo plan=broadband+zero phone bill+call charges for any call made from phone
normal/non-combo plan=broadband+existing phone plan bill(many people use landline phone for official/business purpose & it is also accepted universally as proof of residence).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey man, may be the plan name has changed. But there's a plan which have no monthly rental. So you won't get any bill for LL if you don't make any call. So relax. Better contact Exchange for more details.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ Then tell your Friend to go in for some private ISP's (Cable Networks only) unlike Reliance,TataDocomo,Airtel,etc.
> I think Harsh,Bangalore has a hell lot of private Cable Networks,compared to that here in Kolkata...it's better to choose any one ,but after a thorough survey of doing the same.



Believe me. Bsnl was my last choice. But all other cable networks simply said that their service is not feasible.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Harsh Pranami,what's the confusion?combo plan has no separate phone bill & you can consider it as a free addon service along with broadband.it's not like you are going to get bsnl broadband at reduced price if you don't get the phone connection or get sulabh plan.
> combo plan=broadband+zero phone bill+*call charges for any call made from phone*
> normal/non-combo plan=broadband+existing phone plan bill(many people use landline phone for official/business purpose & it is also accepted universally as proof of residence).


Friend,whitestar except BSNL-to-BSNL charges are free within the* free limits* of course.
This has been implied by BSNL from Jan 2013 onwards,my monthly bill till Dec 2012 showed zero phone charges from BSNL Landline to PhoneCalls for  any network,within the 400 Free calls per month.Till then monthly rental was also Rs.900/-,which has been increased by Rs.50/- presently.
*Plan ULD950,BSNL BB Home combo.*
You may know and are aware about all this ,Friend,but just a small reminder.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2013)

bsnl has recently changed its free call policy so check your latest bill.
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_plan.html


> Free Calls(with in BSNL n/w)*





> *In NCR SSAs (only in Faridabad, Ghaziabad, Gurgaon & Noida), available free calls under combo plans are offered as 50% calls within BSNL N/w and 50% calls to other N/w w.e.f. 01-04-2013.


since most people i know use non-bsnl phones & Harsh Pranami is in Bangalore/not in NCR so chances are most of the calls will be made to non-bsnl numbers so to keep it simple i wrote that.


----------

